# Il gioco della citazione!



## Eliade (7 Ottobre 2016)

Dunque, vidi questo giochino tanto tempo fa su un forum dedicato a Naruto (se non sapete cos'è, andatelo a cercare...miscredenti! :carneval: ). Quindi vorrei riproporlo!

In pratica ognuno di noi scrive una citazione (o un piccolo dialogo o una battuta...insomma ci siamo capiti) e bisogna indovinarne la fonte, chi la indovina posta una nuova citazione!

Regole:

- solo citazioni da film e/o romanzi vari.
- no OT (seeeeeeeeeeeeee...ciaoneeeeeee) :rotfl:

- se chi vince non dovesse postare una nuova citazione, lo farà chi ha postato la citazione in questione.

- sono ammessi piccolissimi suggerimenti, tipo l'anno del film/romanzo, qualche particolare sul protagonista, etc...

Inizio io, facile facile:


```
In questa casa nessuna porta deve essere aperta prima che l'ultima sia stata chiusa
```


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dunque, vidi questo giochino tanto tempo fa su un forum dedicato a Naruto (se non sapete cos'è, andatelo a cercare...miscredenti! :carneval: ). Quindi vorrei riproporlo!
> 
> In pratica ognuno di noi scrive una citazione (o un piccolo dialogo o una battuta...insomma ci siamo capiti) e bisogna indovinarne la fonte, chi la indovina posta una nuova citazione!
> 
> ...


The others


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

"Sono solo una semplice ragazza che sta dicendo a un ragazzo su vuole provare ad amarla"


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "Sono solo una semplice ragazza che sta dicendo a un ragazzo su vuole provare ad amarla"


aiutino please, sono andato a vedere questo
https://youtu.be/sxShuhOknP0
e speravo di trovarlo nei credits ma non c'era. Comunque a naso direi qualcosa tipo Tre Metri Sopra il Cielo

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "Sono solo una semplice ragazza che sta dicendo a un ragazzo su vuole provare ad amarla"


beccato! Notting Hill!

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> aiutino please, sono andato a vedere questo
> https://youtu.be/sxShuhOknP0
> e speravo di trovarlo nei credits ma non c'era. Comunque a naso direi qualcosa tipo Tre Metri Sopra il Cielo
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Come non dare aiuto a chi lo chiede co tanto garbo?!
È un film non italiano.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2016)

Anche Dio ha un senso dell'umorismo.. prendete l'ornitorinco!

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> beccato! Notting Hill!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Come hai fatto?  Non guarderai mica queste melensaggini?!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> beccato! Notting Hill!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Anche Dio ha un senso dell'umorismo.. prendete l'ornitorinco!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk





Brunetta ha detto:


> Come hai fatto?  Non guarderai mica queste melensaggini?!


Google :up:


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come hai fatto?  Non guarderai mica queste melensaggini?!


No, ma le parodie sì!


Brunetta ha detto:


> Google :up:



Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Leda (11 Ottobre 2016)

*Facile facile!*

"Non esiste provare; esiste fare"


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> "Non esiste provare; esiste fare"


:angelo: Yoda ne L'Impero colpisce ancora.


----------



## Leda (11 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :angelo: Yoda ne L'Impero colpisce ancora.



Bravissima :up::up::up:


----------



## Tradito? (11 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :angelo: Yoda ne L'Impero colpisce ancora.


manca la tua citazione


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

"Mi imbarcai..."


----------



## Eliade (11 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "Mi imbarcai..."


Aiutino...decisamente...:rotfl:


----------



## spleen (11 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "Mi imbarcai..."


Borotalco?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

A sto giochino non giocherò mai che so negata :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Borotalco?


Era talmente facile che non ho scritto altro :up:


----------



## Tradito? (11 Ottobre 2016)

Quindi è borotalco?


----------



## Eliade (11 Ottobre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Quindi è borotalco?


Si, tocca a te...:carneval:


----------



## Tradito? (11 Ottobre 2016)

No tocca a [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION]


----------



## spleen (11 Ottobre 2016)

*Allora vado:*

- Le pare giusto far uccidere un uomo?
-Io non ho mai fatto cose del genere ma se lei me lo chiede tanto per discutere le dico che bisogna vedere che uomo è..........


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> - Le pare giusto far uccidere un uomo?
> -Io non ho mai fatto cose del genere ma se lei me lo chiede tanto per discutere le dico che bisogna vedere che uomo è..........


vado a caso: Le conseguenze dell'amore?


----------



## spleen (11 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> vado a caso: Le conseguenze dell'amore?


Acqua, è una cosa molto più vecchia.


----------



## Tradito? (11 Ottobre 2016)

Al capone?


----------



## spleen (12 Ottobre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Al capone?


No, è una cosa italianissima, se cito la frase dopo indovinate subito.


----------



## spleen (12 Ottobre 2016)

Aiutino:

... vede, io divido gli uomini in cinque categorie....


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Aiutino:
> 
> ... vede, io divido gli uomini in cinque categorie....


Il giorno della civetta


----------



## spleen (12 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il giorno della civetta


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgDq2qPVgzI

Esatto.

Mi ha sempre colpito questa scena di classificazione, all' inizio mi ha affascinato poi ho capito che è un modo per togliere dignità umana, un modo di poter disporre della vita altrui senza dover rendere conto alla propria coscienza, non è in fondo quello che si fa quando si denigra una compagine sociale, assimilandola agli animali?


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgDq2qPVgzI
> 
> Esatto.
> 
> Mi ha sempre colpito questa scena di classificazione, all' inizio mi ha affascinato poi ho capito che è un modo per togliere dignità umana, un modo di poter disporre della vita altrui senza dover rendere conto alla propria coscienza, non è in fondo quello che si fa quando si denigra una compagine sociale, assimilandola agli animali?


Indubbiamente si, serve a giustificarsi ... Se hai fatto ammazzare un quaraquaqua' che vuoi che sia !


----------



## brenin (12 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Indubbiamente si, serve a giustificarsi ... Se hai fatto ammazzare un quaraquaqua' che vuoi che sia !


Nel caso del film, considerando il "business" trattato da chi esternava le "classi" elencate, hai certamente ragione. Però penso che chiunque di noi, nella vita quotidiana, applichi determinate "graduatorie" o classificazioni dei nostri interlocutori, in base alle quali poi ci si regola di conseguenza. E riconosco che sono tutte "azzeccate" ....


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Ottobre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Nel caso del film, considerando il "business" trattato da chi esternava le "classi" elencate, hai certamente ragione. Però penso che chiunque di noi, nella vita quotidiana, applichi determinate "graduatorie" o classificazioni dei nostri interlocutori, in base alle quali poi ci si regola di conseguenza. E riconosco che sono tutte "azzeccate" ....


:rotfl:Vero


----------



## spleen (12 Ottobre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Nel caso del film, considerando il "business" trattato da chi esternava le "classi" elencate, hai certamente ragione. Però penso che chiunque di noi, nella vita quotidiana, applichi determinate "graduatorie" o classificazioni dei nostri interlocutori, in base alle quali poi ci si regola di conseguenza. E riconosco che sono tutte "azzeccate" ....


Attenzione però, perchè il problema non è la stima o disistima, il fulcro del problema è riconoscere dignità umana anche a quelli che disistimiamo.......


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Attenzione però, perchè il problema non è la stima o disistima, il fulcro del problema è riconoscere dignità umana anche a quelli che disistimiamo.......


Indubbiamente ad una persona che non stimo posso mandarla a quel paese, non penso certo di farla fuori


----------



## brenin (12 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Attenzione però, perchè il problema non è la stima o disistima, il fulcro del problema è *riconoscere dignità umana *anche a quelli che disistimiamo.......


Restando in generale hai ragione...  ti riporto un fatto di cronaca dal quale si evince chiaramente che la dignità umana NON va a tutti riconosciuta, e mi riferisco - in questo caso - al delitto del figlio, un ragazzino , di un mafioso pentito .
" .... viene strangolato con una corda. E sciolto nell’acido. Sono in tre: Vincenzo Chiodo, che gli stringe una corda intorno al collo; Enzo Salvatore Brusca, fratello minore del boss, che lo tiene per le braccia; Giuseppe Monticciolo, che lo ferma per le gambe e mentre muore gli dice: Mi dispiace, ma tuo papà ha fatto il cornuto. Per il delitto più infame di Cosa Nostra sono stati comminati plurimi ergastoli. Ma non per loro. Diventati tutti collaboratori di giustizia, stando a notizie di stampa, Monticciolo sarebbe andato ai domiciliari cinque anni dopo essere entrato in carcere e vivrebbe in località segreta. Enzo Brusca sarebbe finito ai domiciliari fin dal 2003. Stesso destino fuori dalle sbarre avrebbe avuto Chido: di anni ne doveva scontare solo 17. Quanto al mandante, Giovanni Brusca, 150 omicidi alle spalle, l’uomo che sterminò Giovanni Falcone e la sua scorta, continua a godere di permessi premio, feste comandate comprese. Sarà libero entro il 2020. ". 
La dignità umana non è un dono/diritto intoccabile, ma va "conquistata" giorno per giorno, secondo me.....


----------



## spleen (12 Ottobre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Restando in generale hai ragione...  ti riporto un fatto di cronaca dal quale si evince chiaramente che la dignità umana NON va a tutti riconosciuta, e mi riferisco - in questo caso - al delitto del figlio, un ragazzino , di un mafioso pentito .
> " .... viene strangolato con una corda. E sciolto nell’acido. Sono in tre: Vincenzo Chiodo, che gli stringe una corda intorno al collo; Enzo Salvatore Brusca, fratello minore del boss, che lo tiene per le braccia; Giuseppe Monticciolo, che lo ferma per le gambe e mentre muore gli dice: Mi dispiace, ma tuo papà ha fatto il cornuto. Per il delitto più infame di Cosa Nostra sono stati comminati plurimi ergastoli. Ma non per loro. Diventati tutti collaboratori di giustizia, stando a notizie di stampa, Monticciolo sarebbe andato ai domiciliari cinque anni dopo essere entrato in carcere e vivrebbe in località segreta. Enzo Brusca sarebbe finito ai domiciliari fin dal 2003. Stesso destino fuori dalle sbarre avrebbe avuto Chido: di anni ne doveva scontare solo 17. Quanto al mandante, Giovanni Brusca, 150 omicidi alle spalle, l’uomo che sterminò Giovanni Falcone e la sua scorta, continua a godere di permessi premio, feste comandate comprese. Sarà libero entro il 2020. ".
> *La dignità umana non è un dono/diritto intoccabile, *ma va "conquistata" giorno per giorno, secondo me.....


Secondo me no, la dignità primigenia, il diritto di esistere e di vivere è un bene universale e che ci piaccia o no, di tutti. Una persona portatrice di grave handicap non è in grado di conquistarsi nulla, per esempio. Se facciamo dipendere questo da altro, dalle nostre capacità, dal colore della nostra pelle, dalla nostra religione etc ci poniamo su una china pericolosissima, dove si muoveva anche zio Adolfo con gli ebrei ed in generale tutti quelli che muovono guerre sulla base etnica, religiosa e quant' altro, del resto la criminalizzazione dell'avversario in modo di annullare la sua dignità è soto gli occhi di tutti.
I padri della costituente che non erano degli sprovveduti lo hanno scritto molto bene: - Senza distinzione di sesso nazionalità religione status sociale o civile etc....
Quanto a Brusca e company, non puoi trovarmi più d'accordo, ma questo non dipende dai diritti umani che gli devono  essere riconosciuti, ma dalla idiosincrasia delle nostre leggi e istituzioni. L'errore più grande che si possa fare è quello di dire che egli non appartenga al genere umano, che sia una specie di eccezione o di scherzo della natura, vedendo cosa succede nel mondo, è umanissimo, purtroppo.


----------



## Eliade (12 Ottobre 2016)

[MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] manca la tua nuova citazione.

Non andiamo troppo OT, un po' ci sta ma cerchiamo di non farne troppe pagine.
Se preferite possiamo aprire una discussione sui commenti. :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2016)

"Tu non puoi volare!"


----------



## spleen (17 Ottobre 2016)

Aiutino?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Aiutino?


Cartoon della Pixel


----------



## Spot (18 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "Tu non puoi volare!"


Toy story?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Toy story?


Brava! Hai l'età giusta.
Mio figlio non ha ancora tolto gli adesivi dalla porta.:mexican:
Adesso tocca a te!


----------



## Spot (18 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Brava! Hai l'età giusta.
> Mio figlio non ha ancora tolto gli adesivi dalla porta.:mexican:
> Adesso tocca a te!


Abbastanza vecchia? 

Ok...

"Ordina delle scarpe da golf, o non usciremo vivi da questo posto."


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Ottobre 2016)

"Vedi Phillip, io ho ucciso  solamente due persone. Una per salvare mia madre, l'altra per salvare te."


----------



## Eliade (19 Ottobre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> "Vedi Phillip, io ho ucciso  solamente due persone. Una per salvare mia madre, l'altra per salvare te."


President devi indovinare la precedente citazione, prima di postare la tua. :carneval:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Ottobre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> President devi indovinare la precedente citazione, prima di postare la tua. :carneval:


Ecco! Io non volevo un forum moderato! Blablabla. Questo è il risultato! Censura! Stronzi! Cattivi! Fascisti!

 :calcio::kick::girapalle:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> "Vedi Phillip, io ho ucciso  solamente due persone. Una per salvare mia madre, l'altra per salvare te."





Eliade ha detto:


> President devi indovinare la precedente citazione, prima di postare la tua. :carneval:


Aspe' aspe' che è l'unica che mi ha acceso la lampadina : film " un mondo perfetto "


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ecco! Io non volevo un forum moderato! Blablabla. Questo è il risultato! Censura! Stronzi! Cattivi! Fascisti!
> 
> :calcio::kick::girapalle:


Questa citazione mi sfugge !!!!! :condom::condom::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::risata: 

film italiano, presumo, contemporaneo


----------



## marietto (19 Ottobre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Abbastanza vecchia?
> 
> Ok...
> 
> "Ordina delle scarpe da golf, o non usciremo vivi da questo posto."


ma non sarà mica vecchia, è dell'altro ieri.

Se non sbaglio "Paura e delirio a Las Vegas", mi pare la dica Johnny Depp...


----------



## marietto (19 Ottobre 2016)

Sempre che abbia indovinato la precedente:

"E tu cosa farai quando i soldati francesi stupreranno tua sorella?"
"Io non ho sorelle!"
"Non è una risposta!"
"E chi stuprano? Ivan? Vomitano!".


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ecco! Io non volevo un forum moderato! Blablabla. Questo è il risultato! Censura! Stronzi! Cattivi! Fascisti!
> 
> :calcio::kick::girapalle:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

Uffa! Quanti film che non ho visto! :unhappy:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uffa! Quanti film che non ho visto! :unhappy:


Se non hai mai visto "Un mondo perfetto" ti consiglio di rimediare subito.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Se non hai mai visto "Un mondo perfetto" ti consiglio di rimediare subito.


Un mondo perfetto l'ho visto! E anche uno dei preferiti di mia figlia.


----------



## Spot (19 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> ma non sarà mica vecchia, è dell'altro ieri.
> 
> Se non sbaglio "Paura e delirio a Las Vegas", mi pare la dica Johnny Depp...


La vecchia son io infatti :carneval:
Comunque bravo mon père, indovinatissima


----------



## Eliade (19 Ottobre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ecco! Io non volevo un forum moderato! Blablabla. Questo è il risultato! Censura! Stronzi! Cattivi! Fascisti!
> 
> :calcio::kick::girapalle:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non mi fate andare OT disgraziati...che ho una reputazione da mantenere ora, non la posso mandare a gigolò così presto! :unhappy:


----------

